# Test 5xxx/6xxx pour Performa



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2000)

Bonjours,
J'aimerai de l'aide... je rescherche l'utilitaire Test 5xxx/6xxx permettant de vérifier l'installation de MacOS 8.0 sur certain Performa.
Merci pour un éventuel lien de téléchargement
Versiontracker ne m'a pas aidé.


----------



## JackSim (10 Mars 2000)

Relève ton courrier, l'application que tu cherche s'y trouve ;-)


--
JackSim
http://www.lede.ch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2000)

TU LA TROUVE SUR LE SITE APPLE FRANCE DANS SOFTWARE UPDATE  OU SUR LE SITE APPLA USA ET TU METS LANFUE FRENCH


----------

